# Lucky-is terribly unlucky in GA!!



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh no! I remember him from January. He is such a cutie.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh my...this poor dog.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I pray Lucky is lucky this time.*

I feel SO SORRY for Lucky!!

POOR baby. I emld. both Golden Ret. Rescues in GA!
Praying they have room.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

He is a cutie. He looks like Lucy!! Pink nose and beautiful light eyes.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

He is so sweet, just send him my way, if there on petfinder do you need to fill out a adoption paper?, How can I get this boy out all the way from here, I know transport would not be a problem, with all the nice people on here


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Heidi*

Heidi:

Contact the shelter and I can ask the girl that posted Lucky on Petfinder. She will know.

I know there is transport from there - a paid transporter that costs $75 and I'm sure the people on here could work it out, too!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I will, I'm off tomorrow, so I got time to make phone calls., thanks Karen


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

YAY!!!!Hope everything works out, let me know if you need anything I'm in TN....


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

GoldenGirlTN said:


> YAY!!!!Hope everything works out, let me know if you need anything I'm in TN....


I'll call them in the morning and let you all know what it takes. He is to cute


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

I live less than three minutes from an exit off of I-75 in Kentucky if you need any help.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

kyguy78 said:


> I live less than three minutes from an exit off of I-75 in Kentucky if you need any help.


Thanks, I will call in the morning and go from there, hopefully I can pull him out of the shelter


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Heidi*

Heidi:

I emld. the girl that post Lucky on Petfinder and here's what she said.
Hi. Is she a private adopter or affiliated with a rescue? The woman she needs to contact is Laura Mostello [email protected] @ Douglas Cty AC. I'm not sure of their policies re out of state adoptions and transport - Laura would be the best person to field those questions/advise her. If they do adopt out of state, she may also know of a transport coordinator and/or paid transporter. She should call the shelter first @ the number below and ask for Laura. If she can't reach her there - here is Laura's personal cell # - Heidi - I just pm'd you Laura's Cell Number..
Feel free to give my email [email protected] to her. Thanks! 

The info for the shelter is:

Douglas County Animal Control 
1755 County Services Rd. 
Douglasville, GA 30134 

Phone: 770-942-5961

Fax 770-942-5914 

Here is all I can find re adoption procedure:

Adopting a friend

Adopting a new companion is easy! Hours of operation are Tuesday through Saturday, 10 a.m. to 5 p.m. and Sunday from 2 p.m. to 5 p.m. The shelter is closed on Monday. Out of county adoptions are welcome if you provide a current drivers license. We also welcome rescue groups with a current shelter license and proper identification. Please contact the shelter staff for information on adoption procedures!
I emailed Laura & provided her the link to the Golden forum. 

Told her to expect a call re Lucky from a woman in Ohio.

Please let me know if she isn't able to contact her and provide her my email addy if that helps.

Thanks. 

[email protected]


Heidi: If Laura doesn't answer pls. email [email protected] and let her know that.
Let me know what you find out-email me at work, as I'm not on here much while at work.
Karen [email protected]
There is a paid transporter Dick that charges $75.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Heidei-COntact Laura at the shelter or call her cell*

Got this msg. from [email protected]

Karen - I received this reply from Laura this morning in response to the email I sent re the OH inquiry - could you pass it on to her. Thanks.

I suspect that would be OK with Chuck, since he’s neutered and current on rabies vax, but of course the logistics would be difficult since she’s in Ohio! He’s a really good dog; he is able to jump a 5’ fence, however, so she might be concerned about that. I somehow doubt that this dog will ever be in serious danger here, since he’s such a good dog…but with summertime coming we are packed full and I worry about the numbers.

Another girl that is saving a GA dog gave me this info on transporter and boarding:

*hi..there are 2 different transports that come up to the northern states, one is Dick at [email protected] 
Dick's number is 678-209-8010 (cell) and you sent me his information. he charges 100.00 per dog and will be leaving this weekend, *also Sheila at [email protected] and she leaves this weekend also and is 100.00 per dog. my boarder is Kim at [email protected] she pulls the dogs from Spaulding and other shelters and charges 10.00 per night for boarding plus the 30.00 pull fee plus a small vet fee. get in touch with them ASAP as they will be leaving this Friday or sat. thanks Liz
----- Original Message -----


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucky*

Please don't forget Lucky!!
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10043312
He needs a home or rescue, too!

Oh, No!! I remember Lucky this beautiful GR that was adopted in January.
Just saw this on Petfinder:

Posted: Mon Apr 14, 2008 1:54 pm 
Post subject: 



*Lucky found a great home and loving family in late January. 

Last night, I saw him re-listed on Douglas Cty PF site and emailed Laura. 

She said Lucky was returned on Thursday to the shelter because the owners both have health problems – a kidney transplant/heart issues – and Lucky was just too much for them. They really didn’t want to give him up (the wife was sobbing in the car when the husband turned him in). He is NOT on tomorrow’s list. Let’s hope he gets out of here faster than he did last time! 


Please crosspost for him... 

While Lucky is NOT urgent for the time being -- 

many other dogs and cats are and the Euth list is made tonight 

Douglas shelter info below - *Please contact the shelter if you can help by Monday at the information below or you can call 404-307-4664 if urgent for rescue. The shelter is closed on Monday to the public, but rescue can come if they let the shelter know they are coming. 

Douglas County Animal Control 
1755 County Services Rd. 
Douglasville, GA 30134 

Phone: 770-942-5961 
Fax 770-942-5914 


----- Original Message ---- 
Sent: Sunday, April 13, 2008 9:00:42 PM 
Subject: Urgent!! No cat or dog is safe at Douglas whose EU day is Tues or b/4 


Douglas County euthanasia day is Tuesday and list made late Monday night. 

It is in a VERY urgent situation the cat room is filling up and the dogs are overflowing. We have been told no one is safe in the cat room so we have no idea it could be some or very possibly everyone in the cat room whose euthanasia date is due or past. 

Many of the dogs will have to be put down as there is just no where to put them at this point. 

Please if you can help any of the Douglas County animals even if just one or two you would be saving a life. 

Please see petfinder as there are pages of dogs! There is transport available for the cats. 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10043312
Attached Images


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I feel really bad I had to back out, I would of loved to have this boy, but after talking it over with DH we think Charlie needs us now more then ever. Hope he finds a good home very soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Saw on Saving Georgia Dogs*

I saw on Saving GA Dogs that they euth'd on Tuesday.
Lucky is still on their site-don't know if it's been updated since Tues.
Hope he is alright.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10043312


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Great News*

I heard from one of the girls in GA, THAT LUCKY got adopted again, hopefully for the last time!!!

So happy for him!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Let's hope this truly is Lucky's forever home this time around!


----------

